# BT Backflush



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I've just done a backflush on my touch as it asked on the display, not sure I did it correctly though as I didn't get any water out via the portafilter.

I set the machine to go with the cleaning disc and tablet in the double shot portafilter basket, it purged on and off for around 5 minutes then said cleaning finished, when I removed the filter I still had half the tablet left and Like I said got no water from the filter in to the container.

from the videos I've watched on the internet they all get a good amount of water out? what could I have done wrong?


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

On my Barista Express all the water from the backflush goes up into the grouphead and then, by ways unknown, into the drain tray. None at all emerges from the protafilta. From the videos I've seen the older BE Machines and the DTP, which I had in the past, pass water through the portafilta. Older machines and DTP have a small hole in the ruuber backflush disk, the newer machines do not. Hope that helps


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

longhardgrind said:


> On my Barista Express all the water from the backflush goes up into the grouphead and then, by ways unknown, into the drain tray. None at all emerges from the protafilta. From the videos I've seen the older BE Machines and the DTP, which I had in the past, pass water through the portafilta. Older machines and DTP have a small hole in the ruuber backflush disk, the newer machines do not. Hope that helps


 That explains it then, I did wonder why the try was full, I just thought I'd not emptied it from the late few coffees.

I've been watching old videos.


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

Even the instruction manual says to put something under the porterfilter, but that, I'm guesing, is old instructions or just in case.


----------

